# Putting a blower on a Jotul wood stove



## Kong (Feb 4, 2010)

My wife and I bought a used Jotul F 600 the other day, it hasn't been picked up or installed yet. It will be here next week.

I am aware that dealers can get a blower attachment for it and I believe one would be good to have. it is my understanding that they run somewhere around two and a quarter, maybe two fifty - whatever. What I can't find is any information on one specifically by or for Jotul. So I don't know how they hook up, don't even know what one looks like. I don't know if special precautions have to be taken for the electrical hookup, or if different capacity blowers are available which one I might want.

Short version is I'm clueless. That's sort of a manly way of saying ... Help!

Can any of you all shed any light on blowers for wood burners in general and if you know something about bolting one to a big Jotul, well, that would be even better.


----------



## coog (Feb 4, 2010)

Use the thing for a spell before deciding if you need/want a fan.I think in most cases you won't need one with that big stove, and one of the great things about a wood stove is that there is no mechanical noise to spoil the experience.Post pics!


----------



## Burntime (Feb 4, 2010)

Get the blower, it moves much more air and heats the area faster. It also gets the heat to the outer areas better.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Feb 4, 2010)

Most of the Jotul users over at ********** do not have fans on their units. There have been lots of comments like "Well, I installed this stove last year and thought I'd wait to see if I need a fan before I spent the money. Glad I didn't as I don't need it." 

Our dealer just called today to schedule our install next week. We are doing a hearth mount Jotul Oslo with chimney block-off plate which will be insulated and an insulated ss flex liner in our masonry chimney with no plans for a fan at this point.

Shari


----------



## Burntime (Feb 5, 2010)

Big mistake, you are not taking advantage of the heat. Especially if it is going to be mounted in a fireplace. That is why almost all inserts have a fan and specify using them. How can someone who never had it make an informed decision. Its up to you but you are not using the stove potential without it. If you live in a climate that is warmer then you may not need it...but again, why not heat it quicker. If your in a cold climate it heats much quicker!


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Feb 5, 2010)

Burntime said:


> Big mistake, you are not taking advantage of the heat. Especially if it is going to be mounted in a fireplace. That is why almost all inserts have a fan and specify using them. How can someone who never had it make an informed decision. Its up to you but you are not using the stove potential without it. If you live in a climate that is warmer then you may not need it...but again, why not heat it quicker. If your in a cold climate it heats much quicker!



It will not be 'in' the fireplace rather it will be sitting on the hearth 'in front' of the fireplace. Top, bottom, left, right, feet, etc. will all be outside of the fireplace. Rear has a heat shield flowing air to the front. The insulated chimney will have top and bottom insulated block off plates. 

Install will look something like the install in this photo except our hearth is raised.

http://www.**********/gallery/pics/woodcoal/source/waterford2.html

We chose not to go with an insert for a couple of reasons. First I do not like the looks of flat black metal panels (the surround) and we do not want to be dependent upon electricity (a fan blowing heat out of an insert) to heat our house in a power failure.

Shari


----------



## HuskyMike (Feb 5, 2010)

I used a blower on my old wood stove, with the Jotul F500 one is not needed!

Use it first and see if you need it, it is kinda pricey to buy and not need it.

Edit: if someone throws a blower at me, I would use it at night to keep the warm air moving. During the day is not a problem with all the movement in the house and stuff.


----------



## stint (Feb 5, 2010)

Couple thoughts:

Looking at your planned installation, To maximize natural heat flow, I personally would move the stove forward, away from fireplace as far as your hearth measurements and aesthetic desires would allow.

My F600 has been primary heat source in old farmhouse for 8 years.
Using that frugal farmer mentality, I just have one of those squirrel cage fans that I picked up for peanuts at a garage sale.

I only use it when main living room (or stove) seems to be getting too hot, and then only for very short periods

I personally would find the factory blower for the free standing stove at $250 definitely NOT cost efficient


----------



## Burntime (Feb 5, 2010)

You would not be dependend on electricity. You could use the fan or not. At least use a ceiling fan to move air...


----------



## MJR (Feb 5, 2010)

When things get really cold (-10F and more) I break out the box fan for my Oslo. Get that surface temp up to 600F a couple of times on that big stove before you get the blower. You should not need it. My stove is down stairs in a 2400sq' raised ranch and it heats the whole house with the up stairs temp never below 70F - even on the coldest days of winter. Every night I am in my shorts, no shirt, letting the fat hang out enjoying a cold beer. Unless your house is VERY drafty you will not need the blower.

Good luck and you got a great stove.


----------



## mini14 (Feb 5, 2010)

my osburn has a 130 cfm blower on the back of it, its a little noisy but not bad, i see a 3-5 degree rise on my thermostat when in use. also helps to circulate the air...Glad mine has it.


----------



## logbutcher (Feb 6, 2010)

coog said:


> Use the thing for a spell before deciding if you need/want a fan.I think in most cases you won't need one with that big stove, and one of the great things about a wood stove is that there is no mechanical noise to spoil the experience.Post pics!



:agree2:
.....and, where is the romance with a grinding motor and whirring turbine ? 

Crackling fire, the flickering shadows of flames, the pop and snap of logs, the warmth of the hearth intertwined with two bodies on the recently installed antique Persian Oriental...........ahh, yes.

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot, do not get a fan.


----------



## pdhowell (Feb 6, 2010)

*Blower on stove, maybe*

For what it is worth, I have had several stoves with blowers, all of which were expensive, noisy and in a couple of cases, short lived. I found that a quality round floor fan, at the lowest speed, , pointed at, and inclined up was always more effective. It picked up the cooler floor air, moved the warmer air off the ceiling, moved the warmed air throughout my small house and somehow made for a warmer floor.

I have always used Patton fans, but researching for this note, it seem that they are now made in China, and where they once were virtually noiseless, they are noisy at even the lowest speed, so take everything a say here with some caution. 

Sometimes an overhead fan is very effective around a wood stove.

One major disadvantage is that if you go this route, I found I usually have to turn the fans off to when opening the door to reload wood, otherwise smoke comes forth from the open stove door.


----------

